# I wish we had 'like' buttons



## dmharris (Aug 16, 2013)

So many times lately I look for the Like button since I am now viewing Facebook for the past year (high school reunion hooked me in).  Is there a thought on adding such or is it not feasible?


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 16, 2013)

I am OK with Ignore, for certain users


----------



## artringwald (Aug 16, 2013)

*I like your idea.*

I wish Facebook had a dislike button.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 16, 2013)

My subtlety is not lost


----------



## CO skier (Aug 16, 2013)

dmharris said:


> So many times lately I look for the Like button since I am now viewing Facebook for the past year (high school reunion hooked me in).  Is there a thought on adding such or is it not feasible?



What is the point of a "Like" button on Facebook or anywhere else.  For here, at least, you agree with a post or not -- who cares -- why vote on it?


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 17, 2013)

I don't need a "like" button. TUG is a friendly place. Why turn TUG into a popularity contest? I really don't see that we need a "LIKE" button.

This is, of course, MHO, and YMMV.

Fern


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 17, 2013)

think perhaps she means those links that automatically "post" a thread to your twitter/facebook/digg/etc account

id actually like to add those also...but i dont think its an option in this version of vbulletin


----------



## Joe33426 (Aug 17, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> think perhaps she means those links that automatically "post" a thread to your twitter/facebook/digg/etc account
> 
> id actually like to add those also...but i dont think its an option in this version of vbulletin



How about reputation points?  I'm on another board (not related to timeshares) that uses vbulletin and has reputation points and that's pretty cool.  

If a poster provides a useful comment than you can give the post reputation points. People accumulate reputation points.  Positive reinforcement rather than negative reinforcement.


----------



## dmharris (Aug 17, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> think perhaps she means those links that automatically "post" a thread to your twitter/facebook/digg/etc account
> 
> id actually like to add those also...but i dont think its an option in this version of vbulletin



Nope, I meant a like button.  When someone posts something, instead of adding a post commenting what a super thing they've just said, or that I concur, I'd just hit the 'like' button.

(I also wish FB had a dislike button).

And it's just my suggestion on how Tug would be better for me.  

I'm not sure I'd want my posts going to Twitter, FB, etc. and I'm on all of them.


----------



## Joe33426 (Aug 17, 2013)

dmharris said:


> Nope, I meant a like button.  When someone posts something, instead of adding a post commenting what a super thing they've just said, or that I concur, I'd just hit the 'like' button.
> 
> (I also wish FB had a dislike button).
> 
> ...



Like this?


----------



## dmharris (Aug 17, 2013)

no, I just want a like button.  I don't want an ebay reputation meter on Tug. It's not that I like the poster, it's that I agree with what they're saying, or like their idea or appreciate what they've posted.


----------



## Joe33426 (Aug 17, 2013)

dmharris said:


> no, I just want a like button.  I don't want an ebay reputation meter on Tug. It's not that I like the poster, it's that I agree with what they're saying, or like their idea or appreciate what they've posted.



oh.... like this?  

Yeah, not gonna happen....


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 17, 2013)

That would just encourage Ron to make more posts


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 17, 2013)

yea, ive seen those on other forums as well (the reputation meter things)...I dont care much for them TBH.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 17, 2013)

I have to agree - I think they just create more issues.


----------



## dmharris (Aug 17, 2013)

Joe33426 said:


> oh.... like this?
> 
> Yeah, not gonna happen....



NO!  Nothing with scoring!


----------



## Smurfelina (Aug 20, 2013)

*How about thumbs up or Down?*

TBH, Some sites have a thumbs up thumbs down smiley, that might do it,  a user can just hit reply on a post with a thumbs up for like. Or a thumbs down like the one on my post title.  Lets hope people on this site are adult enough to use the action responsibly. Have seen people hit the like button on someone post about his mom passing away. :annoyed:


Testing :up:


----------



## dmharris (Aug 20, 2013)

Smurfelina said:


> TBH, Some sites have a thumbs up thumbs down smiley, that might do it,  a user can just hit reply on a post with a thumbs up for like. Or a thumbs down like the one on my post title.  Lets hope people on this site are adult enough to use the action responsibly. Have seen people hit the like button on someone post about his mom passing away. :annoyed:
> 
> 
> Testing :up:


  Yes, the like button isn't appropriate all the time.  I think people mean they're empathetic, rather than like that someone's mom passed away.  Let's hope anyways.  

I'm on a forum for my profession and just today, some mentioned they'd like a like button there.  FB is training us.  How scary is that?


----------



## geekette (Aug 21, 2013)

dmharris said:


> Yes, the like button isn't appropriate all the time.  I think people mean they're empathetic, rather than like that someone's mom passed away.  Let's hope anyways.
> 
> I'm on a forum for my profession and just today, some mentioned they'd like a like button there.  FB is training us.  How scary is that?



I continue to avoid Facebook and have found that what others "like" isn't really all that interesting to me.  Probably I would never read a thread Just Because it had a Lot of Likes.

I think thumbs up/thumbs down is good enough.

Repeat, I am not a Facebooker, so probably a minority opinion.  That said, having Likes wouldn't bother me in the least.  Plenty I already ignore, it's no bother.


----------



## CO skier (Aug 21, 2013)

dmharris said:


> ...
> I'm on a forum for my profession and just today, some mentioned they'd like a like button there.  FB is training us.  How scary is that?



There are more people on this thread, including moderators, who do not see a need for a "Like" button.  FB isn't training us.  I am grateful for that.

(As an aside, does anyone remember that 1984 Apple commercial with the flying sledgehammer exploding the video screen?)

Independent thinking instead of herding mentality ... what a concept.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 22, 2013)

I wouldn't mind a "Like" button on TUG.  Like others have said it's not a popularity thing or a vote-counter.  On FB I use it as, "I appreciate what you're saying, don't have anything to add."  It would come in handy for those few times when you want to simply acknowledge a post - right now you have to type something to bypass the character requirements in a reply post.

That said, I don't remember ever seeing a bbs with a "Like" function and it doesn't seem important enough to try to develop it.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 22, 2013)

There are vBulletin add-ins for it.  I've seen it added on a couple forums.  On one, they rebranded it as "Thanks" instead of "Like".  Like here, there were concerns that it would turn into a popularity contest.  The fears were pretty much unfounded.

Depending on which add-in is used, it can provide some useful features.  For instance, it gives you the ability to search for posts that a person has liked or posts they made that others liked.

It is pretty nice when you appreciate something someone posted, but you don't really have anything to add.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 22, 2013)

Ive only ever seen one I liked...it was basically the ability to only say "thanks"...without the ability to give a thumbs down or a "you suck" bad type feedback.

Id consider something like that....but I have no desire to implement a rating system that lets people give negative feedback for making a post....thatll never end well.


----------



## geekette (Aug 22, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> Ive only ever seen one I liked...it was basically the ability to only say "thanks"...without the ability to give a thumbs down or a "you suck" bad type feedback.
> 
> Id consider something like that....but I have no desire to implement a rating system that lets people give negative feedback for making a post....thatll never end well.



agree.  Just the phrase "negative feedback" is foreshadowing.


----------



## dmharris (Aug 22, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> Ive only ever seen one I liked...it was basically the ability to only say "thanks"...without the ability to give a thumbs down or a "you suck" bad type feedback.
> 
> Id consider something like that....but I have no desire to implement a rating system that lets people give negative feedback for making a post....thatll never end well.



I agree completely, my purpose in this thread was to express a wish.  I won't stop using Tug because you've not implemented a like feature.  I'm shallow but not that shallow!


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 22, 2013)

It does appear that vBulletin 3.8.7 does support some type of "Like" button. I noticed over at CancunCare that it has a "Like" button for posts and it is also on vBulletin 3.8.7.


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 23, 2013)

I haven't followed the latest updates, but I think it may be a third-party add-in.


----------



## Carol C (Sep 29, 2013)

*Here's TUG's "like button"*

Why can't this suffice? It's a thumbs-up symbol right?


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 29, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> I haven't followed the latest updates, but I think it may be a third-party add-in.



I am sure it is. Just pointing out that the OPs request doesn't seem impossible to fulfill. I am not necessarily indicating that I think it is necessary.


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 29, 2013)

FWIW, most Admins who have run vBulletin for a while try to install as few third-party modules as possible.  The more you have installed, the more complex, time-consuming, and error-prone each upgrade is.


----------

